

 Facebook to patent the word ‘face’?	 - heydelilah
http://news.bioscholar.com/2010/11/facebook-to-patent-the-word-face.html

======
hugh3
Anyone planning on having or sharing opinions on intellectual property law
should really master the basics first, like the difference between "patent"
and "trademark".

